# Jumping 3'9



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

good jumping u just need to keep ur toes in i can't tell how ur position is cause of the angle of the photo's but it looks good other then the toes


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

I knoww my position is awful :shock: :shock: :shock: . My stupid toes. :? But I really wasn't paying too much attition to it when I was jumping that hight.


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

Are you sure that's 3'9?


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

Sorry...But I must correct myself...The first one is 3'9 The second one is 3'6. But yes i'm sure. I didn't believe it at first so I made one of my friends measure it  The angle makes it seem smaller. Heres a video that shows the size nicely


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpYFFVWmsng


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey there,

You seem to twist your body when you are in mid air, thats causing your whole body to be off balance causing your horse to jump to the side...it may just be the photo. Your lower leg is horrible, you need lower your centre weight into your heels. Try trot poles in 2 point.

Otherwise, just work on that and you guys should be on the road to success!!


----------



## MYgirlFLICKA (Aug 19, 2007)

great job! You two look great.


----------



## EllaEnchanted (Dec 31, 2007)

how big is that horse? Must be HUGE to make that 3'9 good job, congrats!


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

Delregan...Yeah I know. He actually doesn't. It's the picture. Yeah my leg really flys back. I'm working on that. 

Also...he is 15'3 =] Never underestimate a little horse. He clears them with room to spare too.


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

That youtube link got me started on a 3 hour tour of youtube's horses. :shock: Crazy man, crazy. I couldn't even remember how I got there. *shakes head and wanders back off to the real world*


----------



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

the first three jumps are more like 2"9, not 3"9!!
your horse looks good jumping, a beauty in himself


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

Thank you =] and yeah i know I its just the angle the photo was taken at. Its 3'9 we measured.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

You guys look great! Good match!

wow, those look high! good job!


----------

